# Claas Rollant 66



## The1downsouth (Oct 9, 2017)

I just purchased a class 66 for cheap. When I got it home I noticed one of the rollers don't turn when the pto is on. I took that roller off and it is striped out. Has anybody else ever run into this problem before on a fixed chamber baler? Just woundering if I could just buy the part that was striped out or the whole roller.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Downsouth,

Haven't seen that problem before, but you might be able to bale with it anyway depending on which roller it is.

You can look up the parts diagrams on Claas' website (http://www.claasofamerica.com/parts-service/parts-doc-online) for free. Problem is they don't provide part numbers or any other information through this service. It is useful to have the diagrams with you when you walk into the dealer, though. I have a Rollant 62S and one thing I've found is that there are some parts (particularly the sprockets on the roller drives) that are no longer being made by Claas.

Which roller is it? What part of the roller is 'stipped' out? The rollers on mine have their shaft keyed to the sprocket. The screenshot bellow is for your 66 baler.


----------



## The1downsouth (Oct 9, 2017)

It's the roller at the bottom of the door. It is striped out inside the roller on the sprocket side. I talk to dealership and they said you had to replace the whole roller. I am gonna carry it to a machine shop and let them weld it back up before I buy a new one. About $1400 for a new roller.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

The1downsouth said:


> It's the roller at the bottom of the door. It is striped out inside the roller on the sprocket side. I talk to dealership and they said you had to replace the whole roller. I am gonna carry it to a machine shop and let them weld it back up before I buy a new one. About $1400 for a new roller.


Ouch, that's a steep price. Good luck at the machine shop. If it was one of the rollers on the top side of the baler, you could probably have gotten away without fixing it, but I think the rollers on the bottom are what do most of the work since the hay is always setting on them.

Does your baler have the netwrap system on it? Mine does and I love it!


----------



## The1downsouth (Oct 9, 2017)

No. Mine is twine only. I have never messed with the net wrap.


----------



## haysmith (Sep 5, 2017)

You may want to try baling with it and see what happens. I bought a newer model used Rollant and ran for nearly two seasons before realizing one of the rolls had the sprocket and shaft twisted off by the original owner. It would start turning with the other rollers as soon as hay started feeding and worked as normal. I think this was a tailgate roll and the cost was just as you noted when I finally replaced it.


----------



## The1downsouth (Oct 9, 2017)

I did try it and it won't bale. I talk with one guy and he carried his to a machine shop and they fixed it for $100. I'm gonna try to carry mine to one by this weekend. Mine is pretty close to the pick up reel


----------

